# I uploaded my site using filezilla but somethings gone wrong!



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

Help please someone, I am panicking!! I finally decided to upload my site so I could make sure everything was working properly (even though its still not finished) but my website doesnt show up when i put the adress in, it just says its restricted! I have my hosting with 123.reg and I have asked a couple of questions which still havn't been answered and rather than sweating it out any longer I wonder if somebody could explain what I may have done wrong? 

I used filezilla to upload my site (designed in dreamweaver) (I couldn't get it to upload from the menu in dreamweaver!) I had to wait up half the night for everything to upload, and apart from some connection issues where it had to retry, most of the files uploaded. When I went to my web hosting and clicked the manage files, Most of my files are in there, but I cant find my site when I type in the adrress! When I click on the file properties though, it says the same thing on every single file, system png 35 x 35? They also all seem to be Binary files? When I hover my mouse it says binary file click to download. When i click it says internal error. If I click on the title underneath it goes to a file and at the top it says, file (cant stat animagic no such file or directory, cant stat tshirts. I also clicked point domain at website several times to see if that worked. Have read and re-read all the help pages and am really stuck!! Ok I appreciate this is a bit long winded, and also, I may not be making much sense so I apologise for that. 

ANY Help would be fab!! Thanks Liza


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

You have to upload all files and make sure they are there. Make sure your homepage is titled index.htm all the files need to be placed in the public_html folder also. Make sure you have this so far and go from there. 

You also might want to call tech support instead of submitting a ticket for help. If you call (or can't call) and they can't help you, switch hosting services.


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

tcrowder said:


> You have to upload all files and make sure they are there. Make sure your homepage is titled index.htm all the files need to be placed in the public_html folder also. Make sure you have this so far and go from there.
> 
> You also might want to call tech support instead of submitting a ticket for help. If you call (or can't call) and they can't help you, switch hosting services.


 
Hmm, thanks for that! I think I have more of a problem than I realised. When I looked at the remote part of the filezilla software, i previewed the files that had uploaded and lots of the pictures are missing or obytes transfered. I kept having problems, saying error could not connect to the web host whilst I was uploading! Some of my files still refuse to upload, but i don't know if thats something i've doen or if its the web host, says error all the time.

My home page is titled index.htm. Not sure where the public folder is though. I havn't done that! Im awaiting a response from my web host, but they do sometimes take a while to respond as they are so busy! I'm also wondering if my files/pages should be in a different format, all my images have the flash symbol, and my web pages have the firefox symbol, even though i edited in dreamweaver?

Could I have mucked up the saving of my site when my computer got reformatted? I had to open my site from the pages I had saved and I think I put it in another folder to get it to let me continue working on it? They are all html pages ending in .html! Oh dear, I hope I don't have to start over. Thanks for replying anyway. Liza


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

No problem Liza,

I know how frustrating it can be, I have taught myself all I know about html and other coding. When you open the control panel for your website, you should have a tab for file uploading. If you look at the structure used it should be clear where the public_html folder is. You might be running on a different type of server than me but it should still look similar. Hope you get it figured out, it's tough doing all the design and code work and not be able to load your site.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Liza, I think I would wait for a response from your host before panicking.

They have access to your account and they know their web server configuration, so they can give you a good answer to your problem without having to guess.



> ut my website doesnt show up when i put the adress in, it just says its restricted


Usually web hosts have a temporary starter page that shows up once your hosting account is active and your domain name is pointing to their servers.

All we can do is guess, but when I've seen "access restricted" on web hosting accounts, it usually meant that the web hosting account was closed for some reason.

This might not be the case in your specific instance. It could be just a file uploaded to the wrong place.


----------



## lizacwilson (Mar 9, 2007)

Thanks Guys.

I'm definately going to wait until I hear from my web host now! Maybe it wont be as bad as it seems!  

Liza


----------

